# Taking Woodstock



## Happy In Singapore (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey, has anyone watched Taking Woodstock yet? I saw the trailer in the cinemas and really wanted to catch it. But I read an inSing review that said it wasn’t really that good a movie, though Ang Lee was the director. 

It’s said to contain images of casual nudity, acid hallucinations, erotic mudfights and little else. Does anyone have a second, positive opinion? I’m a person who only watches movies if people generally say they’re good.


----------

